# Searching for foals by Medbourne Prince



## SatsumaGirl (3 June 2016)

1997 Paint x Cob.

Sadly Medbourne Prince (Mickey) has now passed but his old owner is looking to get in contact with anyone who owns any of his 'children'.

He would've been in his late teens by now.

Interested to hear so I can pass on any information (she doesn't have an account so asking on her behalf ).


----------



## risky business (8 June 2016)

I'm not sure if you have done a Google search or not?

I did a quick search and found this http://www.competitionpaints.co.uk/id22.html

Has some of his offspring on there with potential owners names? Although the information could be old or incorrect.

I remember mickey posts from another forum, and if my search is of no help il bump this for you anyway!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (10 June 2016)

Thank you. 

I'm sure she's in touch with all the people on there. Thank you anyway,  though.


----------



## GGMM09 (18 October 2016)

risky business said:



			I'm not sure if you have done a Google search or not?

I did a quick search and found this http://www.competitionpaints.co.uk/id22.html

Has some of his offspring on there with potential owners names? Although the information could be old or incorrect.

I remember mickey posts from another forum, and if my search is of no help il bump this for you anyway!
		
Click to expand...

It was me that used to own him  I wasn't on here originally so my friend created this thread. I have seen all on google, just wondered if there were any more out there  

Thanks


----------



## SFoskett (27 November 2021)

Hi we have a pony by Medbourne Prince - he is a top event pony called stenigots red d'ablo - not sure if you will get this but happy to be in touch


----------

